# bowling area occ load



## BSSTG (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings all,

Can someone tell me how to figure occ load of a bowling lane. I get the 5 per lane but don't get the rest of this.

Bowling centers, allow 5 persons for each

lane including 15 feet of runway, and for

additional areas                                                        7 net

I have some dwgs that came in which only indicate 5 per lane.

09 IBC

thanks a bunch

BS


----------



## fatboy (Jul 6, 2012)

There are almost always lots of folks standing around watching......7 might be a tad heavy, especially if there are tables and chairs set up. But, you need to count spectators for sure.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 6, 2012)

In essence, it's saying that you have 5 occupants per a lane--that includes the lane plus the 15 feet of area that bowlers run up to the foul line. All other areas, such as the seating area for each lane, are calculated at 7 sf/occupant, unless another occupant load factor is applicable.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 6, 2012)

i'm guessing the "additional areas" are the fixed chairs (normally, that i'm used to seeing) adjacent to the where the ball return is, where team members and spectators will be ( and others mingling). never reviewed one  before, thats my take for what it's worth


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea on these dwgs they differentiate the actual "pit area" where the bowlers are actually located and the area immediately behind where the spectators would be they are calling the concourse area. If I am understanding correct then that concouse area would be the "7 net" whereas the 5 would apply to each lane to actually accomodate bowlers.

BS


----------



## RLGA (Jul 6, 2012)

The 5 per lane only applies to what would be considered the wood floor area--the fixed seating area and scorers' positions at each lane is part of the 7 sf per occupant. The "concourse" area would also be considered part of the 7 sf per occupant. Other areas of the bowling center (e.g. bar, restuarant, retail area, checkout, etc.) would likely be determined based on other load factors.


----------



## steveray (Jul 9, 2012)

A simple way to look at it...if it is a surface where the bowling shoes are "required" to not get yelled at....it's the 5 per lane...fans and spectators...7sf per....


----------

